

Android L Developer Preview –  Final APIs Now Available - dbcooper
http://developer.android.com/about/versions/android-5.0.html

======
01i
Nexus 7 [2013] (Wi-Fi) download url:
[http://storage.googleapis.com/androiddevelopers/finalpreview...](http://storage.googleapis.com/androiddevelopers/finalpreview/razor-
lpx13d-preview-ae4f461f.tgz)

------
o_sam_o
Nexus 5 Preview download link :
[http://storage.googleapis.com/androiddevelopers/finalpreview...](http://storage.googleapis.com/androiddevelopers/finalpreview/hammerhead-
lpx13d-preview-f7596f51.tgz)

